# DOWN SOUTH, short story of love, suspense; 99¢; Home is a feeling, not a place.



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Denise Barker's debut short e-story is almost fifty pages long and combines romance with suspense, her seventh release among her other fiction and nonfiction works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Denise. . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a writing revelation which I share in Emotions in Writing, my newest post which my fellow authors may enjoy. Find it at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/07/emotions-in-writing.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a Deep South gal, being born in Baton Rouge (where _Breaking Dawn, _Part 1, was partially shot) and now residing in the DFW area. So my titles reflect that emphasis--here with my short story, _Down South_, and my debut novel, _Good Ole Boys. _I have a Southern cookbook in the works too, as well as another Southern-themed book and title. Guess it is part of my genetics. Anyway, embrace your roots. Exotic places can be right where you live.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so glad to have this short story of mine uploaded. Procrastination weighs heavy but when the job is done . . . wow! The feeling of accomplishment is a high on its own. So, what do you have on your To Do list that you could accomplish today, or this week? Get 'er done. Start today. Better yet, start now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love this cover. It reminds me of a quilt, well worn and cotton so soft you can get lost in slumber when you pull it over you. Anyway . . . this was a royalty-free and public-domain picture. What a find! Especially if you are on a restricted budget like me. I was trying to draw my own covers, but that was way too much angst to add to my Indie-publishing routine. So, check out wonderful cover art online and give yourself the freedom to find ways to sidestep those stress-inducing portions of this dynamic, wonderful, crazy, beautiful career.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not a gifted artist as in cover designs so I've unilaterally decided to go with others' designs--albeit the royalty-free and public-domain variety. This choice lifted a heavy burden from me. Look at what you can do to make your dream job less stressful. We should be happy, delirious authors who create something out of nothing and get paid for the imaginings that come from staring out the window at nothing, right?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a Deep South gal so the southern theme will continue to show up in my work. I just finished rereading Robert McKee's _Story_ (which is as great for novelists as it is for screenwriters). He confirms what the movie _One for the Money_ incorporates: If you narrow your locale (like, um, Trenton, NJ), and you know the area (like Janet Evanovich seems to in a very personal fashion), that knowledge adds details that enhance audience credibility and also introduces us to an "exotic" place--one we maybe have not been to before. So keep writing about where you grew up. Not everybody grew up in your hometown, so you have something to share.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm still reading _How to Make a Killing on Kindle _so I don't have all the author's insights but in checking my seven key words allowed for my short story noted here, I found I had only used six of them. Doesn't hurt to check your specs on your offerings and update them from time to time based on the recent wisdom.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Just took a blurb writing class last month from Laurie Schnebly Campbell which was great fun. Check out her Amazon Author page for contact info. I'm convinced the best marketing plan is free and consists of: (1) write a great story, (2) commandeer a great cover (unless you are so gifted, use free domain art with no royalties--like the one I used for my short story here which I just love), (3) pick a great title, (4) think up a catchy tagline to add to your cover and (5) write a blurb that grabs readers. Good luck, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Short stories are hot in our too-fast society with everything electronic and the focus on right now. I recently took a blurb class and among the twenty-seven or so of us that exchanged blurbs and "rated" them, the one that got the highest kudos was a collection of short stories--not just because of the author's distinctive voice displayed in her blurb but almost all of us that picked hers (among others) note the short story lengths as a plus. So keep that in mind, folks. Like me, I have eight WIPs and I will soon check them out to see which ones are really short stories, not novels after all.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in the Dallas Metroplex and we've been having great weather. I've opened up the house for several days and I love it. Fresh air, nature sounds, but mostly quiet. I crave that. As an author and a copy editor, I work best without loud or otherwise distracting noises. Find your perfect spot to create and make your home office there. Good luck, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Think of your favorite memories. Were they when you were little, in your hometown? Transfer those feelings and that place into your next novel.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Choose your topic, your title, your story that pleases you. For there is no guarantee that anyone else will like it. But you can make sure that at least you do. Write with all your heart. Those lines we admire in other authors' stories are the ones that stirred emotions. Do that in others.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For Amazon, repeat those tags (key words) in your description and even your title, if that works, too. Seems SEO picks up on that.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I adore Pinterest and many fellow authors put up boards that depict their characters or settings with each book. I plan to do that one day for this one.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the Dallas area, my new hometown. But Baton Rouge was the city of my birth and I enjoyed the memories as I wrote this short story set in Louisiana. Fiction can make use of your fond past events. Or even the not-so-fond. 

For NaNo, make a list of thirty to eighty of those and write a novel! Join me.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been posting daily NaNoWriMo tips on my blog over the last week or so. If interested, check it out at LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com. Hope to see you at NaNo!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Down South was an old composition of mine. So look through your forgotten stories, or even through your WIPs for a tale worthy of a short story presentation.

I believe NaNo accepts 50K WC based on a conglomeration of short stories. I believe in NaNo for both the new author and the well-established one. Try it. It's addicting.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

You have what it takes already inside you. Let your stories bloom, save them to share. Don't let people around you talk you out of that. Don't let circumstances around you talk you out of your dreams either.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am taking a creativity class with Mary O'Gara and really learning things (stuff right under my very eyes, of course). First, I did not have just eight WIPs. I had EIGHTEEN. What a shocker. Second, as an Indie-published author, I've assigned ten steps from creation to live on Amazon. Obviously from my double-digit unfinished collection of ideas, I had the first step, the creating step, working just fine. It was somewhere among the next nine that I stumbled and forgot my way. But no fear, I put the final touches on two of my WIPs and they are live on Amazon as I type this. I've already started reading my remaining WIPs and the first is due to be a short story. Edited it yesterday and have added an wrap-up ending that ties the tale together. Now, I plan to repeat those steps on each of my other fourteen works. Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I have uploaded my Quotations Volume Two e-book that I have been formatting forever, it seems. But I have learned my lesson. Volume Three is already in progress and I am conforming each new quote as I add it this time, instead of doing all 117 pages (approximately 1500 or so individual quotations). It feels so great to be able to check off another WIP from my To Do list. Slow and steady wins the race for all, especially us Indie authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

We lost Zig Ziglar this week. As a lifelong self-help aficionado, I hate to see one of the greats leave us. But it also should prod each and every one of us to do what is in our hearts. Trust that inner voice. As long as your desire hurts no one (including yourself), I would say you are on the right track. Kill your self-doubt by stepping out. Best wishes, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I am no marketing guru, but you don't have to be either. Just get your work cleaned up and beautified and online ASAP. And let time find your readership.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

COMMUNICATION. That is key in writing. Make it clear to your reader. 

Communication is also key in relationships. Make it clear to the special people in your life.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Wishing peace for the world...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year 2013! For tips on resolutions, check out my blog post at http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2012/12/happy-new-year-2013.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Start early with your writing for time is a necessary element for your readership to find you. IMO, the right mix of marketing just hurries up the process. Start now!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Hang in there, folks. Remember to capture life's travails as it could be revamped into a great scene in one of your books. All those details fade, so write them down while the emotions are fueling them.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems everything I'm reading this year about the state of our art mentions short stories. So I'm planning at least three collections of short stories for 2013. Great for lunchtime reads. About three or four to each collection. First one coming soon!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm working on getting out three short story collections this year and for each cover have reacquainted myself with MSWord Paint. Love it! It's great for people like me who are art-challenged. I like the added effects it can give your covers, such as a pebbled or glassy or oil painting feel, plus the reflective shadow of the cover if desired.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm halfway through reading Gladwell's _The Tipping Point_ and it's fascinating. His findings lend themselves to word-of-mouth advertising regarding books, leading to best-seller lists etc. Will let you know next week what else I find.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Over the weekend, besides spring-cleaning my office and having an allergic reaction to the dust, I read two great novels. First was _Keeping Caroline_ by Vickie Taylor. Just wonderful even if it did make me cry in parts. Second was _Tell No One_ by Harlan Coben. Enjoyed his writing and his twists-abound story. Recommend both. What was a surprise is how each book used a tree with initials on it, like M.B. + C.E. Only different initial in each book. And a different tree. In the first, a willow. In the second, not a willow (ha!). So keep a motif, a symbol, in mind for resonating with your story's theme when you are creating it. You don't even have to intentionally pick one. Sometimes it just shows up in your writing and, as you review same, it pops out, makes itself known to you. Reminding you to mention this at least once more in your book.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My newest revelation is that the character arc is king when writing. Those plot points? They just serve as moments to screenplay the events that serve as growth catalysts to catapult our main character into a better being. This frees me. I was trying to plot points with no goal. Now, I know the end-all is the character's arc, his/her growth through bad situations. Kinda like life, hmm?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

This marketing idea comes from The Tipping Point. I'm going through my highlights from that book. Here's an interesting thought that should work for us authors as we promote our works, as well. Gladwell states that an idea must take root broadly enough in culture, so it becomes evident in various "social cultures" like: art, film, music, fashion, TV, desires/new inventions. He goes on to ID "hot spot" cities (large centers of various social cultures mentioned above): NY, L.A., Chicago, Dallas, Seattle, Austin. And he states we need connections to broad, diverse groups, such as: actors, authors, doctors, lawyers, park lovers, politicians, railroad buffs, flea market aficionados, architects, people in the hospitality trade, etc.

I like that last line above. I've never bought into the idea that the MC must define the target reader group. Otherwise, why did I love the Harry Potter series? Or the Twilight series? Or any paranormal, for that matter.

So, yes, there will be some linear connections within your novel. For example, maybe the female MCs are part of an old-fashioned quilting bee. Definitely promote that to naturally tie in with hobbyists who then become readers. Use those obvious leads, for sure. But send your net far and wide. I believe our careers do not define us. Especially if we are stuck in a nine-to-five we hate, but pays the bills. Neither does our age define us.

Plus look at the TV/newspaper/radio ads. They hit on desires, emotions. Internal stuff. We authors should do the same. Good luck!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm studying poetry to strengthen my writing. I recommend starting with John Holland's _Dry Bones_. Just fascinating word choices. At one point he describes bites of fluffy white clouds. He is amazing. Also I am looking forward to a March online class on the seven (?) sentence structures used in writing and how we can vary them to make them our own. Plus that would keep us from repeating the same ole, same ole. Anyway, study always. Learn constantly. Apply it in your work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had a week off and, even though I love my work, I needed it. We should take care of ourselves first, so we have energy to give to others. Those nagging thoughts of things that have been bugging you? Do even just one of them and feel the freedom. Enjoy your own smiles as you encounter that job finally tackled. Organize your office so you can find important things. Go green. Be ergonomically correct. Eat the best food you can afford to put in your body from the perimeter of the store. One success leads to another. Start small. Start today. Start now.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had more time in between jobs here lately so I've been getting to some organizing and decluttering and reading and researching. It's been fun. Plus it renews the spirit. Do something for yourself each day. Early in the day. That way, you aren't so inclined to be the martyr--always doing for others and yet never for yourself.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Read Rachel Aaron's _2K to 10K_ ebook and loved it. Recommend it to any author. It has so many relevant points but the one that hit me the hardest was to have fun with our writing. That is what I wish for all of us.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

For Indies, here are two recent blog posts that may interest you:

1.	Great example of an opening paragraph addressing the who, what, when, where and forecasting the black moment. See: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/authors-heres-opening-paragraph-example.html
2.	Also a change in viewpoint may have you uploading those "unfinished" stories you have written so far. Check it out: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/03/do-you-have-wips-or-backlist.html


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Got several books from the library last week and have two great recommendations for authors. First, is Roger Rosenblatt’s Unless It Moves the Human Heart: The Craft and Art of Writing. He’s humorous and teaches us about putting the lightning in our work, knowing that exact word needed to get our reader into our mind-set.

The second book I have not finished reading yet, but have already bought my own copy of. It is Roy Peter Clark’s Writing Tools: 50 Essential Strategies for Every Writer.

Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm rereading _How to Tell a Story: The Secrets of Writing Captivating Tales _by Peter Rubie and Gary Provost.

There is this great "Gary Provost Sentence" that has been expanded into the "Gary Provost Paragraph" which delineates all the plot points for your story. It's an awesome tool. Here it is (plot points underlined):

Once upon a time, something happened to someone, and he decided that he would pursue a goal. So he devised a plan of action and, even though there were forces trying to stop him, he moved forward as there was a lot at stake. And just when things seemed as bad as they could get, he learned an important lesson, and when offered the prize he had so strenuously sought, he had to decide whether or not to take it, and in making that decision, he satisfied a need that had been created by something from his past.

This is classic story structure. Just great, huh?


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers continue to be with the Boston community.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Get rid of distractions, dis-eases. That means paper clutter, mental clutter. That means toxic people, toxic jobs and toxic foods. Focus on what you want. "Resources" are not limited. Note the word "source" in "resource." You have within you what you need. Don't let external measurements (noting lack of time, money, awards) deter you from using the timeless gifts that only you can access--those within your heart, soul, mind. But don't be selfish. Share those with others.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a great book recommend for newbies and not. It deals with the internal stuff, the mind-set. Enjoy Dorothea Brande's _Becoming a Writer_ from 1934. A universal work.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out ThePassiveVoice.com for publishing news, good for the Indie and traditional publishing authors. Great tips can be found therein for authors.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

A MUST READ for every author, traditionally published or Indie pubbed: Self-Editing for Fiction Writers by Rennie Browne and Dave King. I’m a freelance copy editor. I’m that grammar geek that looks at every keystroke—yes, literally every single blasted keystroke—in a manuscript. But I’m looking for the pure mechanics of communication from a jot-and-tittle perspective. Not this book. This is another level of editing, dealing with chunks like scenes, chapters, pacing, emotions. It is that Final Edit overview done by the author to hone his craft, perfect his skill. It deals with mechanics of scene building, dialogue, POV, interior monologue; how to effectively balance your narrative summaries with your immediate scenes; plus it relays techniques that give your stories that polished, professional stamp.

Gotta read it! In fact I will be rereading it to memorize all the many wonderful tips therein.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day! Take some time off, just for yourself. Which I should do more often.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a huge Joss Whedon fan (LOVE _Firefly_). To review some writing tips, see my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/05/i-love-joss-whedon-i-want-more-firefly.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Keep learning your craft, whether it be online classes, actual classes at your local community college or four-year university, reading the classics, studying your favorite movies (not necessarily the ones that were box office smashes), reading how-to-write nonfiction, articles online, etc. I'm currently taking an online class from Jacqui Jacoby studying Joss Whedon's Firefly series. What fun! So keep at it. You can never stop learning...


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Want some fun brainstorming/mindmapping tips? Here's my latest post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/write-who-you-are.html. Enjoy!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Check out my blog post for added tips about writing and book reviews, such as this one: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/self-editing-for-fiction-writers-how-to.html.


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

I highly recommend reading any Raymond Chandler novels featuring his detective, Philip Marlowe. His style is fresh (even some sixty years later). For a few lines to pique your interest, check out my blog post: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/06/raymond-chandlers-philip-marlowe.html.

Have a safe and happy Fourth of July, all!


----------



## Denise Barker (Jun 27, 2011)

Ayn Rand's _Atlas Shrugged_ remains my number two all-time favorite book (followed by the Bible), which makes her novel my number one fiction pick out of the (tens of?) thousands I have read over the years. Want some in-the-life-of tips from Ayn Rand? Check out my blog post here: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/ayn-rand.html. Also I highly recommend Margie Lawson's class notes on how to edit your book into a promising bestseller. Here's my latest post regarding her offerings: http://livingthedreampublishing.blogspot.com/2013/07/margie-lawsons-writing-body-language.html.

Have a great week, all!


----------

